# Losing puppy teeth



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

My Border Collie is almost 20 weeks old now.

As far as I can tell she's still got her baby teeth - when will her adult teeth come in?
Do the old ones fall out first?


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

You will be able to tell when its teething, you will not have any shoes left. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

ray.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Or chair legs.

Dave p


----------



## Jodi1 (Mar 25, 2010)

They come out anytime. I've found them in chew toys, the carpet, all over. The adult teeth push out the baby teeth. 

Try googling antler chews. Dogs really like them to chew them (rather then the furniture) and they don't make a mess.


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

my spaniel Tom-Tom teethed on the chair and table legs in the dining room  

later on when he got told off for it he decided to wrap his jaws around my forearm and left a baby inciser in me  

it is amazing just how sharp baby teeth can be, when our choccy lab was small she would nip and tear flesh like a razor blade - and also shredded 2 pairs of leather slippers


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

How's that for coincidence - posted this tonight and I've just noticed her chewing / trying to swallow something - 

Yes, she's lost her first tooth!

Is there a tooth fairy for puppies? :lol:


----------



## Philippft (Feb 16, 2008)

Piri Piri Sauce will save your chair and table legs.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Our lab cross had her full set of adult teeth when she reached 5 months just a month ago.
With the pair of us keeping a close eye on her we managed to avoid any catastrophic damage.
You'll need lots of chewy toys, make sure they are of good quality. Cheap ones will just get eaten and make interesting doggie pooh!.

Of course you realise that collies take at least 18 months to mature! :lol: .

When we had a border collie he managed to eat the vinyl flooring of a 20' x 10' kitchen and got to love pepper. mustard and any other anti-chew product on the market.

In answer to your OP. The new teeth will push the old ones out. Our pup had for a fortnight a pair of eye teeth in the same location. I had to manually pull the old baby tooth out....great fun.

Oh and she is very proud of her new grown up teeth and has manage to demolish several of her old teething toys.

BTW....try soaking a face flannel and roll it up tight and freeze it. Pup will like the coolness when her teeth are being a nuisance

and rawhide chews


----------



## taz (Sep 28, 2005)

Hi Hezbez
Our little pup is now 4 months and also has all his baby teeth. Does seem to be chewing more now so guess he may be starting to teethe.

The antler chews (sold at Pets at Home) are brilliant and he loves them. They seem expensive but are hard wearing and no mess. 

Be careful with rawhide chews - our vet warned of the high number of dogs he treats with big chunks stuck. 

Have you introduced him to the motorhome yet? We still haven't taken Sam inside - really nervous of the damage he could do in a short space of time! Hoping to ski in January so may have to start some initiation soon - fingers crossed

Sally


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

taz said:


> Have you introduced him to the motorhome yet? We still haven't taken Sam inside - really nervous of the damage he could do in a short space of time! Hoping to ski in January so may have to start some initiation soon - fingers crossed
> 
> Sally


She LOVES the motorhome!

The first time we took her away for 2 nights we were nervous she would eat the seats and furniture. Just made she sure she had some new toys and chews to explore to distract her away from the fixtures and fittings.

Travels great in it too, she lies behind the driver/passenger seat on her bed, secured to the seatbelt with enough room to move a couple of feet, get a drink etc. She just tends to go to sleep when we start driving.

At bedtime she plays about for about ten minutes after we put the lights out, then just settles down at her end of the van.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Used to find Shadows baby teeth all over

never chewed anything in the house

Has developed a new aggravating habit in the van, the wardrobe door catch isnt working and he insists as we get ready to drive off one of us gets up checks the door and all drawers whether they need it or not

We have been known to forget 8O

Talk about controlling

Aldra


----------

